# Eco-Complete/Mature Tank



## Aaron&Melanie (13 Apr 2012)

I've seen somewhere that eco-complete needs the water drained before use in a mature aquarium. Is this right or am I remembering incorrectly, appreciate some advice cheers.


----------



## Aaron&Melanie (13 Apr 2012)

Edit: The tank is currently completely empty. 

We switched everything over to another tank momentarily while we do the substrate. It says for existing setups drain water in bags but im not sure if they mean it for empty tanks or tanks that have water in them


need reply quickly cheers!


----------



## geaves (13 Apr 2012)

Aaron&Melanie said:
			
		

> Edit: The tank is currently completely empty.
> 
> We switched everything over to another tank momentarily while we do the substrate. It says for existing setups drain water in bags but im not sure if they mean it for empty tanks or tanks that have water in them
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm new to this myself, but if the tank is empty, which it needs to be, then just add the eco-complete and start planting, if you have retained the water in bags, even better.


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Apr 2012)

Hello,
        It doesn't really matter, except the water in the bag is dirty and cloudy so this will tend to add turbidity when you fill the tank. This is not really a big deal. Do whatever is easiest.

Cheers,


----------

